# Panne écran powerbook G4



## norton850 (9 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour. Panne écran sur mon powerbook G4 1ghz. L'ordi fonctionne très bien avec un écran externe. L'écran semble s'allumer au démarrage mais reste sans image du bureau avec une vague couleur pâle. Il réagit au contrôle de luminosité du clavier. Est-ce un problème de dalle uniquement ou autre : néon, inverter... Merci pour votre aide.


----------

